# Phlick's Total Chaos AKA Keiko



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Hubby took a quick photo of our Chaos - Keiko. Sorry that the quality isn't great. We'll take more photos later. 

View attachment 87719


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh my lord, what a little DOLL BABY you have, Suzan!!!!! :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:
I love Keiko!!! You've got two beautiful girls now!! Congrats! I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Keiko is beautiful! There is a strong mother/daughter resemblance, isn't there?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Keiko is precious. I bet Nikki is wondering what's going on.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh my goodness! Keiko is such a beautiful girl, Suzan! I cannot believe how much Nikki looks like her. How exciting for you to have a mother/daughter pair!:wub:

Congratulations! :chili::aktion033:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

She's beautiful Suzan, I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I see a resemblence......wonder if she remembers Nikki? Somewhere in her brain may be Nikki's scent.

Congratulations Suzan and Nikki on your new little lady. She is a sweet looking girl.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Keiko is a gorgeous little girl! What a doll!

Congrats Suzan, to your new baby! :chili:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

What a pretty little girl.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh Congratulations, I am so happy for you. Keiko is a doll. :wub: :wub: So much like your Nikki. I am sure she will settle in quickly with you.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh, what a little cutie pie! This is exciting stuff!!! I can't wait to hear about how they're getting along, etc.....


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

She is adorable not to mention "stunning!" :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm so happy for you, Keiko is beautiful, love her eyes:wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, she is darling!! I was picturing her hair much shorter! She looks adorable!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Love, love, love her big eyes. She is a cutie. And her hair cut is short, but very sweet on her. So happy for you guys!! Just remember Suzan, they are like potato chips!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, I am late to the party!!!

Look at those big beautiful eyes!! She is beautiful Suzan~~~I hope that she and Nikki continue to get along!!!! Congratulations again~~~~:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Keiko's adorable and I think they look sooooo much alike. She has more hair than I expected from your post. What a love. Can't wait to see more.:wub:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

OMG! She looks just like Nikki!! Can't wait to see more of her. Beautiful girls


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Keiko is adorable!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

shes pretty ! look at those eyes!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

She's so adorable!! :wub:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

what a sweet little face!!:wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Suzan...she's beautiful! And what are you talking about? She has hair!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks, you are all very kind. Yes, she definitely has hair, although her body is shaved. Nikki in her puppy cut looks huge next to her, but they are the virtually the same size.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, I love Chaos!!! Hello, beautiful girl. Give my love to your big sister.
xoxoxoxooxo


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What a sweet looking girl. Congratulations!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Oh Suzan, I love her :wub: She is such a sweetheart!!!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Ahhhh! She's a doll!!!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Like mother like daughter...Beautys:wub::wub:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

o suzan, she is just sooooo cute! i bet she is super sweet and i hope that she is settling in well. i'm soooo very happy for you and bruce and nikki! and don't worry, her hair will grow soon enough on your healthy diet.  :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Keiko is beautiful :wub: Congratulations!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I can see a resemblance between mother/daughter! Keiko is such a gorgeous girl!!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

She is a cutie!! You are going to love having both of them, can't
wait to see pictures of mother and daughter playing.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Congratulations!! She is beautiful :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh she soooo darlin'!!! :wub: Looking forward to hear how the two's relationship develops!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, she's beautiful, Suzan. :wub:She looks just like Nikki!:wub: I'm sure they are going to get along great!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Keiko is beautiful Suzan. What a sweet face she has. You have two beautiful girls. Congratulations.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Congratulations Susan!!
She's beautiful and I can see a resemblance too. I love her name and I can't wait to see more pictures! :wub:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

You must be in heaven!
She is gorgeous! And looks so much like your little Nikki!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Nikki's Mom said:


> Hubby took a quick photo of our Chaos - Keiko. Sorry that the quality isn't great. We'll take more photos later.
> 
> View attachment 87719


AWWWWWWWWWH CONGRATS, Suzan on the new family addition :wub: what a cutie pie:wub: 

hugs
Kat


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Okay, how is Keiko doing this morning? And Nikki? We need updates!!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

They are fine. Both of them want to be cuddled and petted all the time. They aren't interacting much, but they did a little _play dance_ last night for about a minute. They are tolerating each other very well. Nikki seems less mad at me today. Keiko is very sweet. She let me brush her teeth last night. She loves her food, and knows where the potty pad is. 

All is well.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

She's a pretty girl.:wub: I think she & Nikki will be best buds shortly.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

She looks so sweet. :wub::wub::wub: Her eyes are wonderful, and I think the resemblance between mother and daughter is uncanny!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Keiko is gorgeous!!!!! Congratulations Suzan!! Sorry I posted late....can't wait to see more pics! (((HUGS))


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Such enormous and expressive eyes...you must be over the moon!!!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

sweet! I just can't wait to meet her, Suzan! And Tatumn asks about his girlfriend Nikki *all the time*!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

She is _ube_r adorable!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just picked up this post! I am rehoming a "westie" for a reufgee couple who is immigrating and have hands full!
As they say in German "the apple doesn't fall far from the tree"----she looks like her mom---wishing only the best for all of you! She is totally adorable. Congratulations!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for your kind words! 

She is a very sweet girl.

She is very shy with people. I'm trying to slowly, calmly, introduce her to different people. She's still a little bit afraid of hubby. I'm the only person she feels comfortable around so far. 

She and Nikki have grown a little bit closer, but they are still jealous of each other. I think it will take some time, but I am sure that all will be well.


----------

